# Killington Closing Weekend.



## Old School (Apr 26, 2011)

Any wagers as to what lifts the so called Beast will have open this weekend. Skied there last weekend and the only ran three. Snowden Quad, Gondola,Superstar Quad. My guess they will show their true colors and only run Superstar as they jack the season pass holders for their payment for next season.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 26, 2011)

anything more the ss quad and i'll be shocked.  happy, but shocked.


----------



## Old School (Apr 26, 2011)

Who is going up?


----------



## mondeo (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll be on SS.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 28, 2011)

i'll be there.  weather looks really good at this point.


----------



## 180 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll be there Sunday


----------



## frankm938 (Apr 28, 2011)

im in for both days.   and for closing party at the pickle sat nite


----------



## Nick (Apr 28, 2011)

Have fun guys, wish I were up there this weekend!


----------

